# temporary mount for my bench grinder



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't have a picture but I mounted mine on an old wooden bar stool and added a 25 lbs weight to the bottom rung. Works great.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Piece of 3/4 Advantec with a 2 X 2 cleat on the bottom of it. Set it on A Black and Decker Work Mate. Far more sturdy then what you have in that picture.
Also works for using a skroll saw, planner, small band saw. 
I rigged up an old Amour with shelve to store the tools when not in use.
Close the doors and no dust.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

i like the idea of multiple tools with their own base attached ...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Takes up less room in a small shop. Also easy to take them on site if needed.


----------

